# Filters



## One Love Paint (Apr 26, 2011)

I just bought a 11/16 rac tip housing now I can use a filter rite behind my tip like I was using a flat tip. Im not used to using it in my gun handle its inconvienient. BTW whats up with those manifold filters what a drag seems like a crazy idea. I take em out, thinkn bout scrapn the housing next. What do u think. Why not a fine filter rock guard instead. Not that such exists.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pull all the stupid filters out and use a suction tube filter. They have a little drawstring at the top. Or use a 5 strainer, but in the hot summer you could get boogers.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Speeflo you have to use the filter manifold
it's part of the pump system if not you can tear the pump up.

I know the filter your talking about it's the one between the diffuser and tip. They work ok but clog fast with some material.

Too me it's all about the gun. Sounds like you prefer production guns rather than finish guns. I use both depending on material.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

I swear by those little washers with filter screens that go between the gun nozzle and the tip. I've never had one clog, even spraying 20 gallons in a day. Especially great for smaller tips and fine enamel work. It's not a shortcut for straining your paint (tho I must confess to not straining and depending on them for 5 gallons or less). The first company to make them named them "Filter Boss". They're now made by other companies.

An addendum to anyone using these plastic washer sized strainer filters. For whatever reason, they're made with not so hard a plastic as standard non filter strainer washers.
I really tighten them on to avoid any slight leakage at the spray guard. Don't fret about going a full turn tighter after hand tightening, the plastic filter washer won't break. It'll stop bypass leakage.


----------

